# Petrol or Diesel?



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello, our first post on this forum so hi to all!

We are going to purchase a new A Class RV and after much searching have narrowed the choice down to three models, a Coachmen, a Forest River or a Monaco. However two are petrol and one is diesel. Taking the running cost of fuel aside, what are the advantages of one over the other? The diesel is a pusher, the petrol are not  We will both have LGV, so weight is not an issue.

Gaynor and Mick


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gaynor and Mick welcome to the forum.

Petrol or diesel? This is pretty much down to personal choice, you get more for your money with a petrol, in the states diesels are usually about $10,000 more for the same vehicle. But the fuel costs more, spend £3000 on an LPG conversion and its about the same.

Diesels cost more to service, snellys just put 16litres of oil in his, mine takes 6litres on a service, but if your not worried about the fuel costs then I doubt an extra £50-100 to service will sway you one way or the other.

I don't think reliability is an issue, compared to european engines, americans build them like battleships, the 8.1 GM is classed by them as a 200,000 mile engine and I believe the ford triton is simular. The diesels will last longer but how many RV's have over 200,000miles on the clock?

DP are better to drive, all that torque pushing you along with the engine ticking over at perhaps 1500rpm, along with maybe air suspension, makes I think for a more relaxing drive. Having said that we are not thinking of changing.  

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gaynor and Mick
Welcome to MHF from me too :lol: :lol: 
Beautiful motor you have there, which model is it????
I have a front engined diesel and I would agree with Olley's summation. Diesel pushers have yards of torque and to be honest the Monaco in my opinion is without doubt the Rolls Royce of RV's so my choice would have to be, which colour??? :lol: :lol: 
I don't know whether you are considering buying new in the UK or the USA but please read some of the threads on here regarding importing an RV from the states. The first thing to consider is how wide is it? If it is the Monaco it will surely be wider than the 2.55 metre limit so you will not be allowed to register it here (or anywhere in Europe if I remember correctly) so please check this very carefully....
Anyway my best advice would be to buy the Monaco (whichever model) if it is within your budget and enjoy it....

Keith (I will be forever drooling :lol: )


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

OOOOO ER, a TVR owner with a Motorhome - RV. What ever will Pistonheads make of that. :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Dave, we're not going to mention it on PH yet  We plan to tow the Tuscan on a trailer to get our speed fix!

Thanks for the comments on petrol -v- diesel. We're aware of the width limit however there are new Monaco RVs for sale with dealers and as it's their responsibility to register, guess they must find a way to shrink them! Both the Coachmen and Forest River are under the width limit so we'll probably be going that way, though we do like the Monaco..........

Gaynor and Mick


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Tuscancouple

Welcome

If you have any Monaco questions do ask and I will try to help. 

We have only had one for a year now, so we are relative novices but I may be able to answer simple questions. 

As you say if you leave it to the dealer to register then you will have no further regulatory problems re width.

Can't help or compare re Coachman or Forest River.

Best of Luck

Duadua


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

If your in the comfort zone to buy a new one at UK prices guess the diesel pusher will give the smoothest quietest ride and will be the most techy (TVR owner :wink: )

You both have the right licences :wink: 

nuff said :wink:


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

tuscancouple said:


> We're aware of the width limit however there are new Monaco RVs for sale with dealers and as it's their responsibility to register, guess they must find a way to shrink them!


I'd be a bit careful there. I suspect if you have an over width RV and have an accident you may have subsequent insurance invalidity problems. I'd really stick to one that is definitely within the rules.

Other than that..... enjoy!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Research what you want, where you want it from and negotiate the price. Then ask the dealer whether the vehicle is road legal in Europe. If he says yes, whip out the letter you have already drafted which says this, and get him to sign it. If he signs it, then you can sign a contract of sale.

If he says no, walk away.

If he says yes, but doesn't sign, call him a liar then walk away.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> If he says yes, but doesn't sign, call him a liar then walk away.
> 
> Dave


Good advice Dave, although I would just like to add "post it on MHF giving dealers and salesmans names", so we all know who to avoid in the future...........

Keith


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

paulmj

WRONG


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Des,

You don't give much explanation as to why you disagree, but if I fly a kite and you are pinning your claim (pun intended) on what a Mercantile judge said, my view on that is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-108044.html#108044

Dave


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmm, this is probably going to go the legal width way (not Monaco) irrespective of what a dealer might say about the width. Also I'd guess a new petrol RV will enjoy a band G for road tax purposes......... thanks Gordan


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

RVs tend to be classes as PHGV (private heavy goods vehicle) and cost (I think) £185 per year to tax

They are not usually grouped like cars are.

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just for the record I have a Coachmen V10 petrol, super silky smooth/quiet engine loads of tourqe MPG very close to diesels given the extra that diesel costs per ltr they may well be on par with the diesel engine,s
nice build quality too
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Des,
> 
> You don't give much explanation as to why you disagree, but if I fly a kite and you are pinning your claim (pun intended) on what a Mercantile judge said, my view on that is here:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-108044.html#108044
> ...


Hi Dab if you had an accident they could refuse a payout on the rear overhang without worring about the width. Whats the quote? if the lefthand don't get you the righthand will. :lol:


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

des said:


> paulmj
> 
> WRONG


Please elaborate. Now I'm intrigued........ (and amused by the abruptness of the reply).


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Geo

Which model Coachmen do you have? We've been looking at the Miranda as one of the models has a layout we like.

Mick


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mick I have the Mirada 280b 2001 model, unless the *Miranda* is a new model, then someone is reading you your legal rights(American termanoligy) 
bear in mind RVs tend to have model numbers slightly less than there legnth ie 28b is 30 foot 30b is 32foot 32b is 34 foot etc
go get a coachmen you know it makes sense
Geo


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Geo

Yeah OK, suitably  ! We're looking at the 315 SA as the layouts good for us. and it's just over 32feet which will be fine for the two of us.

Have fun in it!

Mick


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We currently own a petrol 4x4 which we bought to tow a large heavy twin axle caravan, the 4x4 was LPG converted very soon after its purchase to keep the running costs down.

We have now sold the caravan in preparation to also selling the house to buy an American RV.

Now obtaining LPG both in the UK, France & Spain is relatively easy with just the 4x4 alone but a bit of a pain whilst towing.

Even in the UK I would plan a journey and note the location of LPG stations on route and in the area you were travelling to.

My main observation was that the LPG pumps were really only designed to be accessed by solo cars and medium sized vehicles, looking back at my experience a great number of the pumps would be either very difficult or impossible to access with a American RV sized MH and that is why we will be buying a diesel pusher.

If you do choose a petrol MH and have it LPG converted get the installer to place filler points to BOTH sides of the MH.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> If you do choose a petrol MH and have it LPG converted get the installer to place filler points to BOTH sides of the MH.


This is good advice, access is at best difficult for large RVs. 
I have on several occasions had to drive away without filling up our house LPG tank which has only one fill point.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> My main observation was that the LPG pumps were really only designed to be accessed by solo cars and medium sized vehicles, looking back at my experience a great number of the pumps would be either very difficult or impossible to access with a American RV sized MH and that is why we will be buying a diesel pusher.
> 
> If you do choose a petrol MH and have it LPG converted get the installer to place filler points to BOTH sides of the MH.


Hi Mick I have found some sites difficult, you may have to reverse out from the pump but the only one I found impossible was morrisons at Blackpool, the roof canopy was to low. Bit of a bummer that as they were the cheapest. 

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Our old RV was LPG converter. The fitted put the filler on the back in the middle of the RV under the bumper. Didnt matter what side the pump was on and worked really well. 

Dazzer


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys, interesting stuff re LPG but as I understand it the cost for a conversion is approx £3k which will take a long time/mileage to recuperate. My maths would be approx 10mpg petrol -v- 14mpg diesel together with the additional initial capital cost of a DP, makes the smaller (32') petrol RV's seem better value for money?

Awaits knowledgeable feedback........... which was the disscussion I was hoping for  

Mick


----------

